# Major beer ingredients score!



## LoveTheWine (Feb 17, 2014)

Went to a local micro brewery to buy base grains today.

I have a hard time finding malt anywhere close to where I live and shipping is uber expensive so I asked the brew master if I could buy some specialty malts and hops from them.

He preceded to dish me out 3 lbs of various hops and 18 lbs of various specialty grains.... when I went to pay, they would only accept $45 for the 55 lb bag of base malt... the rest was free of charge!!!! 
And to top this off they had the nerve to serve me free draft beer after this

All in all I was pretty pleased.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 17, 2014)

How dare they try to give you free stuff and free beer!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 17, 2014)

DoctorCAD said:


> How dare they try to give you free stuff and free beer!!!



For real!!! Theres gotta be somewhere on the web you can go to complain about this injustice! 

Oh, wait.................


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice Score!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll get back at them by bringing them some of my home brew


----------



## peaches9324 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Midwest Supplies special*

Midwest Supplies is having an Earth day special buy 3 beer kits and get free shipping plus a free case of beer bottles use code TERRA this is a good deal with the free shipping alone!


----------

